# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > X >  Anyone know anything about x2j?

## Ravenshadow17

Hello!
I recently discovered that I belong to haplogroup x2j. I'vebeen researching it and I haven't found much. Apparently, it's relatively new?All that I've found is that people who have it tend to be in the USA,Mediterranean, or North Africa. I also found the mutations to be 44.1C T794CG2120A G9548A A15469G C16179T andT16357C, although I don't know what that means in terms of changing proteins orother biological process. If anyone has information I'd love to hear it.

Also, where is this group now? My family has roots inwestern Europe, the Mediterranean, and the USA.

----------


## haplogroup_king

I don't have any idea

----------

